
PHP Performance Evolution 2016 from PHP 5, PHP 7.0, PHP 7.1 and PHP 8/Next - christian_vigh
https://www.phpclasses.org/blog/post/493-php-performance-evolution.html
======
0hn0
It would be nice to compare a PHP performance with a performance of the other
programming languages (Go, Python, Ruby, NodeJS).

------
manuelallemos
Very complete comparison of the performance of PHP versions over time. PHP 8
looks promising.

It is only missing some benchmarks on real world applications like WordPress,
Magento, Drupal, Joomla, etc..

~~~
masonic
This account was created just minutes after this posting and immediately
commented on it.

I'm sure it's just coincidence.

~~~
velodrome
I think he runs the site:
[http://www.phpclasses.org/browse/author/1.html](http://www.phpclasses.org/browse/author/1.html)

~~~
manuelallemos
@velodrome, yes that is accurate. I create and moderate the site since many
years ago.

------
voycey
Great news, PHP focused for so long on ease of use that it became a victim of
its own Legacy, things really picked up after 5.3!

------
elktea
Could you include HHVM as well?

~~~
voycey
It came in under PHP 7.0 in most other benchmarks that were issued (so higher
than 5.6 but less than 7.0).

~~~
manuelallemos
@Voycey, not sure about that, but HHVM has its own JIT engine.

